
Have Smartphones Destroyed a Generation? - jamessun
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/09/has-the-smartphone-destroyed-a-generation/534198?single_page=true
======
Cryptid
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14918928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14918928)

------
shubb
Wasn't the big story last week that digital natives and millennials weren't
really a thing?

